# Fool builder



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this week I've worked for one of my ex builders and surprise... surprise nothing changed in 4 years
good materials thrawn away and problem is no one knows or care about this  
how many of you ever seen something like this ?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWOiQPB6leg


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

That's nut...you must charge way too much for his jobs because you don't care what he throws away


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the great mysteries of construction. :blink: Same guy wastes same materials, fails same inspections, forgets same items every single house. One of our bulk builders did it in the early 90s, we got busy somewhere else til 05 or so,came back ...same thing....did a couple for him last year...:yes: yyyup still at it.


----------

